

Designing for DevOps - bitsweet
http://coderwall.com/p/tfawsg

======
rachelbythebay
I invite anyone who has anything to do with coderwall.com to try visiting
their own site with Javascript switched off. It's seriously ugly and
impossible to read.

Doing markdown in Javascript? Really?

